# Piedmont



## Rackbuster (Oct 16, 2018)

Who is going next week? My grandson and I will be there along with my my nephew and a few more friends.


----------



## cohuttahunter (Oct 17, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## Timberman (Oct 18, 2018)

My son and I will be there!


----------



## Timberman (Oct 22, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## UGA2627 (Oct 22, 2018)

Four of us will be there. Yall hunting the north end or the south end?


----------



## Timberman (Oct 22, 2018)

I’ve got spots above and below Juliette round oak road but not real far south so I guess mostly north


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 23, 2018)

I usually hunt the north side.


----------



## Judge (Oct 29, 2018)

I think it was a pretty good hunt despite the almost full day of rain on Friday.  I checked out a doe right after dark on last day and it was deer 197 checked in.  I had a good hunt.  I saw deer every sit.  I got a small 8 point first day and the big doe on Saturday afternoon.  Buck weighed 140 and doe weighed 110, both were 2.5 years old.  I saw 2 other good bucks but couldn't get them to stop.  Next week should be good for the rifle hunters.


----------



## Timberman (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice job Judge. It was our first Piedmont hunt and we will be back!


----------



## UGA2627 (Nov 4, 2018)

It was a great trip. I got my biggest buck ever. Killed first rifle hunt on Nov 2nd  had him green scored at 150 6/8 once we got home.


----------



## Timberman (Nov 4, 2018)

Beautiful buck! We need a story!


----------



## UGA2627 (Nov 4, 2018)

Me and 3 of my friends are members of a group called Kull Buck Outdoors. We film our hunts and share our adventures with our followers. You can find us on Facebook, Instagram and YouTube at Kull Buck Outdoors. If you enjoy the outdoors and hunting videos, then check us out and give us a like. Unfortunately, we were unable to film this hunt due to the way it went down. But the full story will be on there and you'll want to hear it. One of the other KBO members killed an 11 pointer as well and on video, we will be posting some videos soon!


----------



## UGA2627 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hunt recap video link below


----------



## Judge (Nov 12, 2018)

Sometimes better to be lucky than good.  Congrats, Beautiful deer


----------

